# brewster, ny. surrounding area equiment avalable for sub and emergencys



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

mike's outdoor service llc 
(914)-424-8437 (mike) (914)- 646-5924(gary)
[email protected]

we have two skid steer loader that are allways avalable

we have plow truck from S-10 p/u with 6 1/2' , to 6 wheel dumps with 9' plows,
willing to sub for a fair price

we well work any were close to brewster, north salem,somers, mahopac, lewisboro, bedford, ny
and danbury and ridgefield ct

fully licensed and insured


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

*I want brewster....*

Hey......mike you said i could do some of brewster?

Eric\
SO IF HE DOESN'T ANSWER THE PHONE...CALL ME 845.222.0878


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey eric how are you doing to day, redy for the snow later


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Pretty much ready...*

I spent the day fixing bent things...replacing rubber edges....i greased the truck and loaded it up.....and covered the windshield.
I had to cut my brushbandit steps off also....they were 5-yrs old and rotted-out.
I wish you a trouble-free storm.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

:waving:hey guys,

welcome to plowsite. hope all of you stay safe and warm today. there's only an inch outside my house so far but those money makin flakes are a fallin payup

george


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

well .....we'll see you at savino's for breakfast then george.:salute:


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

DURAMAXPLOW2003;736631 said:


> well .....we'll see you at savino's for breakfast then george.:salute:


sounds good  do we know each other already and i'm not realizing it or do you just recognize our one truck?  hope you stayed safe during this last storm


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

we might know each other....i don't know?
my truck is easy to spot.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

DURAMAXPLOW2003;745598 said:


> we might know each other....i don't know?
> my truck is easy to spot.


time will tell then 

our black truck is easy to spot too. only one around like it that i know of


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

anther winter is here

mike's outdoor service llc 
(914)-424-8437 (mike) (914)- 646-5924(gary)
[email protected]

we have two skid steer loader that are allways avalable

we have plow truck from S-10 p/u with 6 1/2' , to 6 wheel dumps with 9' plows,
willing to sub for a fair price

we well work any were close to brewster, north salem,somers, mahopac, lewisboro, bedford, ny
and danbury and ridgefield ct

fully licensed and insured


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

willing to travel!!!


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bump for another winter 2012-2013


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

ike's outdoor service llc 
(914)-424-8437 (mike) (914)- 646-5924(gary)
[email protected]

skid steer loader avalable

we have plow truck from 3/4 ton,s,w/7'6'' to 6 wheel dumps with 9' plows,
willing to sub for a fair price

we well work any were close to brewster, north salem,somers, mahopac, lewisboro, bedford, ny
and danbury and ridgefield ct AND Beyond

fully licensed and insured


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like snow !?!?!


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

ITS SNOWING: BOB CAT AND 1TON TRUCK AVAILABLE WILL TRAVAL WHEN SAFE to do so


----------

